# Lord Austin



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Can anyone help me with the whereabouts of a picture of the trawler Lord Austin built in 1937 and lost on RNPS service at Normandy June 1944 

Many thanks
DM


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Have you tried Ken Jackson at Hull Heritage Prints? He has a huge collection of Hull trawlers. I have a photo of her but she is stem-on. If you send me a PM with your email adress I will send you the photo.

Steve


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Steve many thanks for you help with this really appreciated
DM


----------

